# Is Uber a good side income? What is your second job?



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

For those they have a full time normal jobs, How have have been working for you as a second income?. I work in the hotel industry (Bellman).l, In a hotel with busy days, and a city with a good matket (Go Blue), my idea of working with Uber was to have a second income. and generate money thanks to the different events that are in the city. For example; Yesterday there was a soccer game, full house, more than 120,000 tourist in the city. Thanks to my work I managed to generate money to this event (tips) in my hotel + also take advantage with Uber. And what is your second job?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber is my secondary income, I have no job


----------



## Flatland (Jun 21, 2018)

No. You should deliver pizzas instead.


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

Flatland said:


> No. You should deliver pizzas instead.


I already have a full time job, tips and sometimes over time, i don't have time for another schedule. That's why i love Uber. I work at the hotel and then pickup those same guests with Uber lol.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I do fine with Uber as a side hustle, its not perfect but it does what it needs to do. Pulled $265 in 8 hours yesterday. $30 in gas, still netted well over $30 an hour.

Part time is the way to do it. I have a full time job that covers my car and insurance expense, so I dont need to accountant for that on my uber earnings.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I do fine with Uber as a side hustle, its not perfect but it does what it needs to do. Pulled $265 in 8 hours yesterday. $30 in gas, still netted well over $30 an hour.
> 
> Part time is the way to do it. I have a full time job that covers my car and insurance expense, so I dont need to accountant for that on my uber earnings.


If I could get $265 in 8 hours I'd still drive for Uber.

As it stands... a 4 hour drive (plus an empty return) wouldn't pay out $265 here.



GoBlue1229 said:


> For those they have a full time normal jobs, How have have been working for you as a second income?. I work in the hotel industry (Bellman).l, In a hotel with busy days, and a city with a good matket (Go Blue), my idea of working with Uber was to have a second income. and generate money thanks to the different events that are in the city. For example; Yesterday there was a soccer game, full house, more than 120,000 tourist in the city. Thanks to my work I managed to generate money to this event (tips) in my hotel + also take advantage with Uber. And what is your second job?


 I drive a bus at Walt Disney world (Florida)

Good hourly pay (by Florida standards) union insurance and gate passes and a discount at WDW for food and merch

Here in Orlando...

Wall to wall pings (which happens a lot) won't have high surges and you'll do nothing but make less money then it's costing you to operate.

(I orlando your car has to run on unicorn farts and sunshine to turn a profit)

(15 minutes total of driving for $3.00 on a close ping)

It matters more what city you are talking about than anything. There are parts of this country with rates (paid to the driver) of double others.

And there are areas with 3X plus as many pings as others.

There are parts of this country you can make $15+ an hour after expenses.

Then there are areas you can't make $5.00 an hour before factoring in expenses.

Some places it works out full time (Seattle Minneapolis NYC) some places it works or part time.

Other places... you'd better have s car that's already borderline worthless and expect to throw it away after a few months


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If I could get $265 in 8 hours I'd still drive for Uber.
> 
> As it stands... a 4 hour drive (plus an empty return) wouldn't pay out $265 here.
> 
> ...


I'm in Ann Arbor, Michigan.


----------



## 914weekenddriver (Jul 23, 2018)

uber is my side gig. I only drive on weekends, usually thursday nights and/ or saturday nights for 4 hrs. I don't take no regular calls, only premium and surge calls. otherwise i'm staying home. I'm not letting people ride in my car for $3.66 F that! last thursday i made $70 in 2:30 hrs and saturday night $100 in about 3:30 hrs (not great but decent money IMO)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Excellent part time work. You choose your hours, do not answer to anyone and only have to follow a few simple rules. You mention several large events where you can make money. I feel that they are a waste of time. Too much traffic and sitting - hard to make money.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Second job is Lyft lol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Is selling marijuana to pax considered a 2nd job?


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

In the past two months i gross over 9k just working Friday through Sunday. I drive an uberx but I always been curious why people always say their is no money in it, but my market is very good (New Orleans).


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> In the past two months i gross over 9k just working Friday through Sunday. I drive an uberx but I always been curious why people always say their is no money in it, but my market is very good (New Orleans).


How many hours did you work?


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Friday about 8hrs, Saturday 12hrs and Sundays 5-6 hrs

Here is a copy of my deposits from uber and lyft.


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> Friday about 8hrs, Saturday 12hrs and Sundays 5-6 hrs
> 
> Here is a copy of my deposits from uber and lyft.


I make $225 this week, but i just worked 10 hours ( in the week). Not bad ☺


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

You'll make about $9 per hour driving for Uber in Ann Arbor. It's not worth your time.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> You'll make about $9 per hour driving for Uber in Ann Arbor. It's not worth your time.


What time of day are you driving?


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> You'll make about $9 per hour driving for Uber in Ann Arbor. It's not worth your time.


I make $150 in 3hours the other day.. with $19 dollar in gas and i still used the same gas tank to go to my job, for 1 week.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a regular gig as well, work right by the airport. I UBER on my way to work in the AM, giving myself a 2HR window to get to the airport, when in reality its about 45 min ride. Mostly get commuter going to/from train station, and every once in a while someone going to the airport. Once I'm done at work, usually around 4pm or so, I will UBER on till 9pm or so. Once I get my QUEST done for the weekday, I slow down. On Fridays, I will go all out with UBER till trying to maximize my weekend quest. Saturdays I only UBEr if I haven't finalized my quest. Over all I average around 20-25/hr.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> I have a regular gig as well, work right by the airport. I UBER on my way to work in the AM, giving myself a 2HR window to get to the airport, when in reality its about 45 min ride. Mostly get commuter going to/from train station, and every once in a while someone going to the airport. Once I'm done at work, usually around 4pm or so, I will UBER on till 9pm or so. Once I get my QUEST done for the weekday, I slow down. On Fridays, I will go all out with UBER till trying to maximize my weekend quest. Saturdays I only UBEr if I haven't finalized my quest. Over all I average around 20-25/hr.


What is a quest? Something to do with your full time job I guess, because I know Uber has no such thing that I have ever seen


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

oldfart said:


> What is a quest? Something to do with your full time job I guess, because I know Uber has no such thing that I have ever seen


UBER quest, weekly promotion. 35 trips for $XX, etc.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Uber is my secondary income, I have no job


How do you do in SWFL? I did Uber for 2.5 years before moving in Naples and it was very dry. Even in season due to saturation of drivers.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I drive 15 hours max per week. Pocket $400+ every week. I would consider that very good side income


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mainah said:


> How do you do in SWFL? I did Uber for 2.5 years before moving in Naples and it was very dry. Even in season due to saturation of drivers.


Not great.. I just started this thing 7 months ago. It took me a little while to settle into my routine but once I did, I was grossing $1500 a week. (On line about 70 hours a week) which made me happy

Now in the off season Im on line the same hours, and making 1/2 to 2/3 of what I was. Im no longer happy, but I dont blame it on the number of drivers, I blame it on the number of potential customers. Heck, take a ride down Gulf Shore Blvd and you will see half the condos are buttoned up until next season Even the Ritz is closed


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Not great.. I just started this thing 7 months ago. It took me a little while to settle into my routine but once I did, I was grossing $1500 a week. (On line about 70 hours a week) which made me happy
> 
> Now in the off season Im on line the same hours, and making 1/2 to 2/3 of what I was. Im no longer happy, but I dont blame it on the number of drivers, I blame it on the number of potential customers. Heck, take a ride down Gulf Shore Blvd and you will see half the condos are buttoned up until next season Even the Ritz is closed


I've had a blast in SWFL. Best ride ever was the Marco Island to Punta Gorda airport on a 3.2... $225


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GoBlue1229 said:


> I'm in Ann Arbor, Michigan.


Your getting 20c+ more than orlando X drivers are. (Looks like in the 70c a mile range paid for X?) Correct me if i'm wrong.

The difference between 53c a mile and 70c a mile is huge when your costs are at about 20c a mile.

In Orlando the costs will wipe out half or more of your revenue. It's only when you figure out what your long term costs really are that you realize how grim it is in some cities.

The way i calculate costs...

Your looking at about $50-60 in costs for every $100 you make *outside of surges*. Which takes you 10-12 hours to make $100

The breakdown is..
$7-$10.00 per hour in revenue minus 25c a mile for 20-25 miles per hour in costs of driving. Which leaves you at $7-10 per hour minus $5.00-$6.25 per hour in costs.

Your looking at in all honest $2.00- $3.50 per hour n profit doing this here.

If you don't neighborhood discriminate, you'll get stuck in in short run heck. $3.00 for 6-7 miles worth of driving from dropoff to droppoff. You'll never make a profit doing that. That's a $3.00 fare with $1.50 in costs that takes you 20 minutes beginning to end.

The math is just abysmall in some places..

And like i said.. if i could make $250 in 8 hours doing uber i'd still be doing it.

I don't always have that much in revenue driving a taxi for 12 hours.

But i'm always over $10.00 an hour in profit driving a taxi.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

When you say “profit” do you mean that’s your pay?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> When you say "profit" do you mean that's your pay?


ME?

As a cab driver i'm an independent contractor. The cab costs money to rent from the company, tolls cost money, and gas costs money...

So... i have "revenue" and "profit". While my revenue is "pay" according to the IRS, all my expenses are write offs. In the range of 10s of thousands a year.

Saying i make $200+ a day in _revenue_ is misleading. More misleading than saying that uber driver "paymnts" are the same thing as what the drivers are making. $110+ a day in "*Profit*" is exactly what it sounds like. What's left over after paying expenses.

I've had only a few single days this year i made less than $100 in profit and virtually all of them have been over $10.00 an hour.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> UBER quest, weekly promotion. 35 trips for $XX, etc.


Thanks for the response. I've never seen such a thing in SW FL



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> ME?
> 
> As a cab driver i'm an independent contractor. The cab costs money to rent from the company, tolls cost money, and gas costs money...
> 
> ...


I was pretty sure how you would answer my question. I asked it to give me an opportunity to voice my opinion that what you call profit is not that. It's an expense

. Profit is what the cab company has left after paying expenses. What they pay you is an expense.

I operate as a business, much like a cab company that owns one car and employes one driver. I have revenue, expenses and profit. But where we differ is that I consider what I pay myself an expense (to my business)

What I pay myself as a driver is an expense, not profit. The money left in the business after all expenses including my pay is profit.

To put some real numbers to this thing. I started this with a car and a $40000 bank account and I pay myself $3000 a month. My gross revenue generally ranges between $400O and $6000. So most months I break even or show a little "profit". But I expect that i will spend that profit buying a car when the one I have craps out

The goal in 3 years is to have paid myself $100000. Have increased the bank account to $50000 and to be driving a new car



Mainah said:


> I've had a blast in SWFL. Best ride ever was the Marco Island to Punta Gorda airport on a 3.2... $225


I had a 2.8 Naples to Ft Lauderdale ($280) but the fact is you can't count on rides like these

My best days are doing 300 miles up and down I-75 at about a dollar a mile 6 or 7 rides and done


----------



## Talal Emran (Aug 2, 2018)

Rideshare is my only job and it makes my living well.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I was pretty sure how you would answer my question. I asked it to give me an opportunity to voice my opinion that what you call profit is not that. It's an expense
> 
> . Profit is what the cab company has left after paying expenses. What they pay you is an expense.


When you own your own business...

You don't pay yourself, you just have a profit. Profit is what i pay taxes on, makes it easy to keep it straight.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> When you own your own business...
> 
> You don't pay yourself, you just have a profit. Profit is what i pay taxes on, makes it easy to keep it straight.


In the case of a one man band it probably amounts to the same thing but profit and payroll are two different things


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your getting 20c+ more than orlando X drivers are. (Looks like in the 70c a mile range paid for X?) Correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> The difference between 53c a mile and 70c a mile is huge when your costs are at about 20c a mile.
> 
> ...


Read this post carefully, these are very realistic numbers.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Made a little over $900 this weekend. After gas and food about $800 clear


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Those events may not be as good as you think.

1. They tend to bring out other drivers.
2. They tend to generate traffic.
3. In most areas the per minute rate (while sitting in traffic) is unrealistically low where you make near $5 an hour.
4. Surges are becoming very rare in most areas.

This gig is best for side money and NOT for relying on it to pay bills. It is best if you can just logoff and go home when it is slow. For instance so far this morning I made about $2.50 an hour not counting expenses. In my area for some reason there are always massive amounts of drivers out on Tuesdays.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Uber is the ultimate side hustle job. I wouldn't quit my daytime job to do this fulltime unless i was making less than $10/hr.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

jdo1 said:


> Friday about 8hrs, Saturday 12hrs and Sundays 5-6 hrs
> 
> Here is a copy of my deposits from uber and lyft.


You seem to enjoy ****boi racing.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

UberX is my first job..
UberEats is my second job..


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You seem to enjoy &%[email protected]!*boi racing.


Got to put my spare money somewhere.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Those events may not be as good as you think.
> 
> 1. They tend to bring out other drivers.
> 2. They tend to generate traffic.
> ...


the per minute rate is as low as $4.20 an hour


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> In the past two months i gross over 9k just working Friday through Sunday. I drive an uberx but I always been curious why people always say their is no money in it, but my market is very good (New Orleans).


You are driving drunk tourists around and presumably getting good tips. Not every market is NOLA.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> In the past two months i gross over 9k just working Friday through Sunday. I drive an uberx but I always been curious why people always say their is no money in it, but my market is very good (New Orleans).





911 Guy said:


> You are driving drunk tourists around and presumably getting good tips. Not every market is NOLA.


Nola rates are over double of what Bottom market cities are. So take your 9K and chop in in half. Then it becomes 4.5K with the exact same expenses.

Then you have the reality that New Orleans might have better business then some cities.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nola rates are over double of what Bottom market cities are. So take your 9K and chop in in half. Then it becomes 4.5K with the exact same expenses.
> 
> Then you have the reality that New Orleans might have better business then some cities.


NOLA rates are about half of the rate here so does that mean I should be earning 18k? I find it hard to believe that some markets pay half of 77 a mile and have drivers dumb enough to drive for 38.5 cents a mile.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> NOLA rates are about half of the rate here so does that mean I should be earning 18k? I find it hard to believe that some markets pay half of 77 a mile and have drivers dumb enough to drive for 38.5 cents a mile.


at one point Detroit was 30c a mile/30c a minute. (22c a minute/22c a mile to the driver)

It's been increased somewhere along the line.

doing due diligence,

Nola rates are currently 45% higher than bottom markets.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> at one point Detroit was 30c a mile/30c a minute. (22c a minute/22c a mile to the driver)


We are not talking about "at one point" the OP did not ask if this was good side income in the past. I assume he was talking about today's rates. At one point gas was a nickel a gallon, just thought I would toss that out there since we are bringing up irrelevant stuff.


----------

